# Puppy Teething Time



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi everyone. Can someone tell me the approximate length of time it takes a Havanese puppy (after losing the first tooth) to have the adult teeth totally 'in'. Thanks a lot.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

With Kipling I think he started around 5 months and it seemed to go on for about a month, though he did have his canines pulled as part of neutering at 6 months. Be prepared for a period of very bad breath while they are teething. Thankfully it passes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I remember Kodi as being about the same, although he didn't need any teeth pulled. 

HOWEVER< the end of teething did NOT mean the end of chewing/tearing things up. Unfortunately, at a year, he still hasn't totally outgrown that.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the help on the teething--we'll be waiting for this to be over--he is
uncomfortable some of the time I think--lots of chewing.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Teething is just one of those things you can't wait to end. Believe it or not, mine, who is almost two, still has a retained baby tooth.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> HOWEVER< the end of teething did NOT mean the end of chewing/tearing things up. Unfortunately, at a year, he still hasn't totally outgrown that.


LOL, that's for sure! It does get MUCH better, though.

Mojo also got the whole process done in about a month, maybe 6 weeks. He did not need canines pulled, but it seems a lot of Hav puppies do.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Agree 100% on the chewing...now at almost a year Kipling is starting to settle on chewing but if it's something irresistable like a pair of sunglasses...well all bets are off. Best to keep it all high off the ground if it's plastic with Kipling.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Thanks for the help on the teething--we'll be waiting for this to be over--he is
> uncomfortable some of the time I think--lots of chewing.
> 
> Keeper's Mom


Kodi chewed so hard he left blood on his stuffed toys when he was teething, poor guy!

His breeder suggested freezing wet wash cloths for him to chew on, just as you would with a teething human baby. He loved them!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Agree 100% on the chewing...now at almost a year Kipling is starting to settle on chewing but if it's something irresistable like a pair of sunglasses...well all bets are off. Best to keep it all high off the ground if it's plastic with Kipling.


Or socks.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

krandall said:


> His breeder suggested freezing wet wash cloths for him to chew on, just as you would with a teething human baby. He loved them!


We also have a hemp rope toy that I soaked and froze. It was also suggested to soak in broth and freeze, but I figured that might make a bit of a mess as it defrosted, so I stuck to water. Sydney didn't object!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Great Help*

Poor Kodi!

Don't underestimate the help this forum is to all of us. Certainly we get a sense of confidence that things are basically 'okay' and 'this too will pass'.

I'm going to try the frozen toy and see if this helps. Actually Keeper is pretty good at sticking with the rawhide but yesterday I caught him starting on one of the legs of a kitchen chair which is a 'no-no'.

Have a great day everyone.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Me+Sydney said:


> We also have a hemp rope toy that I soaked and froze. It was also suggested to soak in broth and freeze, but I figured that might make a bit of a mess as it defrosted, so I stuck to water. Sydney didn't object!


Yeah, water worked fine for us too, and I didn't have to worry about where he dragged it off to defrost!<g>


----------

